# Random Act of Kindness - start the wave DC!



## Alix (Dec 14, 2010)

Tis the season to see the grumpies piling up. The snow is starting, people are madly shopping, there is a lot of rumbling and grumbling about little things. I find myself being a touch crankier than usual. I decided to do something simple to cheer myself up. I did a Random Act of Kindness. When I went out to my car today, I was brushing the snow off the windshield and scraping (an everlasting chore in Edmonton in the winter) and decided to do the car next to me in the lot too. I have no idea whose car it was, nor if they will even notice that someone did them a good turn. What matters is that I know it, and I hope too that they will do a little something nice for someone too. I'm going to do something like that everyday. Anyone want to join me?


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 14, 2010)

Good idea, Alix.  I'll be on the lookout for something I can do.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 14, 2010)

i haven't been anywhere to do anything. my granddaughter took her four year old to walmart today. she helped her mom pick out gifts and food to donate. she said , her kid didn't need anymore toys and had plenty to eat . i think this is just wonderful. oh yes she picked me up a tree while there. such a sweet sweet person. i am proud to know her.


----------



## Alix (Dec 14, 2010)

I think you can do something no matter where you are. It can be as simple as saying something nice to someone who needs a pick me up on here.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 14, 2010)

Alix said:


> I think you can do something no matter where you are. It can be as simple as saying something nice to someone who needs a pick me up on here.



I hadn't thought about that.  So I guess I did one when I gave karma to a newbie I liked, so they wouldn't have that one lonely green box.

Now that I know I did one, I do feel good about it.

Thanks, Alix


----------



## Barbara L (Dec 14, 2010)

Good for you Alix!

It's funny you mentioned doing something where you are.  I am alone all week, with no way to go anywhere, but I had just decided this morning that I need to make a special point of saying something to each of my online friends every day (not all of them every day, but at least a few a day). 

Thank you for reminding me!

Barbara


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 14, 2010)

How about I just report the good things that ramdomly happened to me today.

I was honored for my 10 years of service, roses and a ten year pin.

The Dietary Manager noticed I couldn't eat the ham and she made me a special dish for my lunch at the facility Christmas Party.  It was good.  She even chopped up some shrimp cocktail for me.

Somebody cleaned off my car.

I had such a wonderful, joy filled day!

Shrek and I have been anonymously donating to the food drives and Angel trees all around town, for the last two weeks.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 15, 2010)

You were well blessed today as you deserve to be.  

Thanks for making me laugh today.  You got me LOL a lot today.   Especially the spiral ham reply.  That one was a belly buster.

Laughter IS the best medicine.


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 15, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> How about I just report the good things that ramdomly happened to me today.
> 
> I was honored for my 10 years of service, roses and a ten year pin.
> 
> ...


 
No doubt you would have a houseful of roses if all those who have benefited from and enjoyed your good humor over those ten years were to show their appreciation.  I'm sure there were endless silent thanks.  

My late husband had a terrible needle phobia but unfortunately also had illness that required regular blood workups.  There was one wonderful woman who besides being very good at her job was just so pleasant and calming.  He did thank her sincerely each time, and I hope folks remember to thank you.


----------



## Alix (Dec 15, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Somebody cleaned off my car.



It wasn't me! But I'm glad you noticed. I left my cart undone so someone could have a freebie when they go for groceries.


----------



## GB (Dec 15, 2010)

Alix said:


> I left my cart undone so someone could have a freebie when they go for groceries.


What does this mean? Do you pay to use carts?


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 15, 2010)

GB said:


> What does this mean? Do you pay to use carts?


 
When I lived in Charlotte NC, the Aldi store there had a pay-to-use system.  There was a coin slot connected to a light chain that secured the cart.  Put in a quarter to release.  I seem to recall that you get your coin back when you return the cart, but am not certain of that.

I've not seen any of that system down here in FL, am surprised to hear of it up way North.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 15, 2010)

tinlizzie said:


> No doubt you would have a houseful of roses if all those who have benefited from and enjoyed your good humor over those ten years were to show their appreciation. I'm sure there were endless silent thanks.
> 
> My late husband had a terrible needle phobia but unfortunately also had illness that required regular blood workups. There was one wonderful woman who besides being very good at her job was just so pleasant and calming. He did thank her sincerely each time, and I hope folks remember to thank you.


 
I usually ask folks if they pass out at the sight of blood, when they say, "No" I tell them, "Oh Good, because I do and you can catch me."  Makes them laugh and relax.  I get lots of thanks and hugs.

I love my job!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 15, 2010)

Alix said:


> It wasn't me! But I'm glad you noticed. I left my cart undone so someone could have a freebie when they go for groceries.


 
I'm usually the car cleaner, yesterday I parked in front of the building.  I'll be looking all day for things to do for others.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 15, 2010)

tinlizzie said:


> When I lived in Charlotte NC, the Aldi store there had a pay-to-use system.  There was a coin slot connected to a light chain that secured the cart.  Put in a quarter to release.  I seem to recall that you get your coin back when you return the cart, but am not certain of that.
> 
> I've not seen any of that system down here in FL, am surprised to hear of it up way North.



I recently moved from FL and several ALDI had just opened.  Same cart system, and yes you get your quarter back.


----------



## babetoo (Dec 15, 2010)

Alix said:


> I think you can do something no matter where you are. It can be as simple as saying something nice to someone who needs a pick me up on here.


 

did that. did not realize it counted .


----------



## Alix (Dec 15, 2010)

GB said:


> What does this mean? Do you pay to use carts?


Yep, at most grocery stores you need to pay a quarter to use the cart. It prevents cart theft. LOL, in theory anyway!



babetoo said:


> did that. did not realize it counted .


Of COURSE it counts! Doing something nice at anytime in anyway counts. Sometimes I think we forget that the simplest things mean the most to people. Babe, you're ALWAYS making people happy around here. 

I cleaned off another car today. Holy CRAP did we get a lot of snow! Like over a foot.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 15, 2010)

Alix said:


> Yep, at most grocery stores you need to pay a quarter to use the cart. It prevents cart theft. LOL, in theory anyway!
> 
> 
> Of COURSE it counts! Doing something nice at anytime in anyway counts. Sometimes I think we forget that the simplest things mean the most to people. Babe, you're ALWAYS making people happy around here.
> ...



It's obviously working, Alix.  You cleaned off someone's car, someone cleaned off Princess'.  Keep the wave going.


----------



## luvs (Dec 15, 2010)

i made food 4 others~


----------



## qmax (Dec 15, 2010)

Monday wife and I did our annual Toy's for Tot's thing.  Actually this year was a change up, was for foster kids.

We bought a couple hundred buck of toys/other things for donation.

Seems we have done this every Xmas for 20 years.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 16, 2010)

Shrek and I made our last donation to ten people on the last Angel tree we could find today.

We also purchased 20 bags of food for the Food Bank today.

This will be my first Christmas off from work in 10 years. We are going to devote our day at the Poverello Center, our local "soup kitchen," cooking and serving food.

We've been very fortunate this year after a windfall of tax free money.  We've been sharing with the community, since before Thanksgiving...unfortunately, my Very Dear Mother-in-Law died in order for us to enjoy this largess.  I miss her terribly.


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 16, 2010)

Alix said:


> I think you can do something no matter where you are. It can be as simple as saying something nice to someone who needs a pick me up on here.


 
A little thing I try to do, when I see someone unloading their cart - at the grocery or home improvement store, etc. - is ask if I can take their cart back for them.  So often there's no good place to leave the empty cart.  Usually people seem pleased not to have to deal with their empty, especially young Moms who have just buckled their youngster in.  And if I am finished unloading my cart, if I see someone with a toddler that needs to ride in the cart, I offer my empty.

At the risk of boring you to death (snxxxx) with regard to shopping carts......... That's how I found my handyman at the Lowe's parking lot.  After shopping one day, I was sitting, checking my list, when a fellow across the lane started unloading his cart.  His truck door had his phone number with a note about his handyman business.  I happened to be in need of a handyman for a couple of small odd jobs.  After unloading, he walked his empty cart back to the store.  I decided that here was a good guy, and copied down his number, which I later used and was pleased with his work and with my decision based on so small a thing.


----------



## Alix (Dec 20, 2010)

Complimented a lady on her pin today. Picked up a lucky penny and handed it to a random stranger in the parking lot. He looked at me like I was nuts but he took it anyway. 

Yesterday I directed an older couple who were lost in the grocery store. They found me later and thanked me for my very specific directions.


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 20, 2010)

Changed a tire for a lady today....The fact that she was a drop dead gorgeous brunette had nothing to do with it...No matter what you think.


----------



## Alix (Dec 20, 2010)

Uncle Bob said:


> Changed a tire for a lady today....The fact that she was a drop dead gorgeous brunette had nothing to do with it...No matter what you think.



Holy moly UB, thats gotta be good enough to get you to the New Year! Nice work. (And doing the job is all that matters, the "scenery" is just you being good to YOU!)


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 20, 2010)

The young man who bagged my groceries today, was a very pleasant sort and I pushed my cart out while he walked alongside. When we got the groceries in the car I helped him gather the carts in that end of the lot. He asked me to come back anytime and help.  After he thanked me!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 20, 2010)

Does it count if I took a heavy sack of booze from an elderly gentleman and carried them to his car? 

I didn't want Shrek to slip and fall on the ice and break my bottle of rum...


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 20, 2010)

Alix said:


> Holy moly UB, thats gotta be good enough to get you to the New Year! Nice work. (And doing the job is all that matters, the "scenery" is just you being good to YOU!)



Definitely Eye-Candy..


----------



## Claire (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm happy to join the group.  I'm not a big one for giving big bucks to big charities, but every ear I throw a Christmas party when I invite my friends to bring me food for the foot bank.  Then a number of years ago, an acquaintance asked us to buy stuff for sngle women with kids at a shelter.  So now she helps me with the food bank, and I help her with the shelter.  

I have to tell you, the time I spent today buying scarves and mittens, coats and socks and shoes and some Barbie doll clothes did more for me than any of the stuff I could buy for my (to me) overindulged family.


----------



## Alix (Dec 20, 2010)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Does it count if I took a heavy sack of booze from an elderly gentleman and carried them to his car?
> 
> I didn't want Shrek to slip and fall on the ice and break my bottle of rum...



LOL!!! I'm telling that you called him ELDERLY!



Claire said:


> I'm happy to join the group.  I'm not a big one for giving big bucks to big charities, but every ear I throw a Christmas party when I invite my friends to bring me food for the foot bank.  Then a number of years ago, an acquaintance asked us to buy stuff for sngle women with kids at a shelter.  So now she helps me with the food bank, and I help her with the shelter.
> 
> I have to tell you, the time I spent today buying scarves and mittens, coats and socks and shoes and some Barbie doll clothes did more for me than any of the stuff I could buy for my (to me) overindulged family.



Good for you Claire. Its so nice to see the sparkle in someone's eyes and know that it wouldn't have been there without your efforts. 



Uncle Bob said:


> Definitely Eye-Candy..



Tis the season. Was it Eye-Candy-Cane?


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 20, 2010)

Alix said:


> LOL!!! I'm telling that you called him ELDERLY!


 
Since he is now completely signed up for Medicare, he qualifies


----------



## Alix (Dec 30, 2010)

Well, I have to admit I've not done much lately. My only excuse is that I've been in the house most of the last week or so. Only ventured out when ABSOLUTELY necessary as it is danged cold out there! The only nice things I've done have really been for family. 

My oldest daughter has been a bit blue the last few weeks. She didn't much want to go to work tonight. I made her a lunch to take with her and sneaked in a few Lindt balls to make her smile when she opens her lunch. Hope that makes her happy.


----------



## luvs (Dec 30, 2010)

awwww!


----------



## Claire (Dec 30, 2010)

One day this past year I was going into Wal-Mart to do my weekly shopping, and in the handicapped slot was an older woman trying to get her husband into a (Wal-Mart) supplied wheelchair.  The thing is that the brakes on the wheelchair did not work at all, and one of the foot pads wouldn't stay in the upright position.  The woman had a belt on her husband, but was having one heck of a time getting him from her car to the wheelchair.  The chair would slide backwards, or he'd trip over the foot rest before he could sit.    So, being quite tall and muscular for a woman, I stepped up and helped her get her husband into the wheelchair.  It was quite a maneuver, but because of my height advantage, I could stand behind the chair and keep it from rolling backwards, reach over and hold up the foot rest so he could back into the chair.  Between the two of us we got him belted into the chair and she took it from there.  Told me that I did my good deed for the week.  I did go back in and talk to someone:  If you're going to supply wheelchairs, then make sure they are in functioning condition.  I'm sure the problem with the wheelchair could have been fixed by almost any handiman with a wrench in a matter of a few minutes.


----------



## Alix (Dec 30, 2010)

Way to go Claire! They really needed you, good thing you were there to help.


----------



## Claire (Dec 30, 2010)

To me it is seeing a need and meeting it.  Some are big on financial contributions, and I don't have a problem with that, really, as long as you know what you're giving and to whom it is going.  I like this line because, to me, it isn't tooting your horn, but helping others to see a need and fill it when they can.  I'm pretty tall for a gal (5'9"), and not a lightweight, but also strong.  Sometimes it is just that I'm walking through the grocery store and someone in a wheelchair is looking up, or for that matter, someone just short (however you want to put it) and with limited shoulder mobility, and it is just noticing it and asking what they want off the top shelf.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 30, 2010)

I haven't been doing much of my actual job this week.  End of the year scramble to get physical inventories done all over the facility.  I've been all over "teaching" people how to do inventories, quicker and easier than they were doing.  

I actually found someone counting q-tips...by hand...not only are they contaminated...but...well duh!!  Put on gloves, we have one or two hundred boxes of those, pick up 20 q-tips and see how they feel in your hand, then count handfuls.  Not exact, but I bet it's very close.  

Long story short, I've had a hand in each department, re-working the inventory methods and everyone is happy.  We are done 1 day early and now we can have fun tomorrow.


----------



## luvs (Dec 30, 2010)

i am avoiding spending $$ on items i would've luved, so as 2 get my new sister gifts~


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 4, 2011)

As a random act of kindness, do something nice for yourself.  You'll appreciate having done it and it makes you feel better about yourself.


----------



## Alix (Jan 4, 2011)

My daughter tells me to "Turn off your sign!" because people always stop to ask me things or chat with me. She says I have a sign that says "talk to me" over my head. LOL! (She has the same one she is realizing! I love karma!)

Anyway, apparently my sign works even when I'm driving. I got waved at by a guy at a stop light and gave him directions. Poor guy was a bit frazzled. That's about the best I've got at the moment. I'm going to please my daughter today by finding her a phone to use while hers is in for repair. She's 14 and the lack of texting is just about killing her. LOL!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 4, 2011)

My RAK for myself has me zipping around, I'll be able to hit the halls faster today, handing out my hugs, etc.

I'm letting Shrek have the car today and I remembered to give him the money to fill the gas tank.


----------



## Alix (Mar 21, 2011)

I think I need to be the recipient of a RAK today. I am so sick of snow and winter and BLAH! 

Seriously though, I'm on my way out the door and I'm keeping my eyes open for an opportunity to be nice today. I figure maybe it will make ME feel better if I'm nice to someone else.


----------



## blissful (Mar 21, 2011)

I'm sending warm weather to Edmonton, so winter goes away soon.. I guarantee results within 3 months.

My friend that tows cars, offered to tow my car for only $110. Then a complete stranger towed it for free and offered and paid me $225 for it.

I bought lunch for my police officer friend, he was hit by a car on duty, and having difficulty getting around. He uses a cane, so I helped carry his plates and bowls from the buffet so he could use his cane. Who wouldn't help this kind of person?

Making some mac and cheese, with smoked ham sandwiches and tomato soup for the weary at my house.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 21, 2011)

blissful said:


> I'm sending warm weather to Edmonton, so winter goes away soon.. I guarantee results within 3 months.
> 
> My friend that tows cars, offered to tow my car for only $110. Then a complete stranger towed it for free and offered and paid me $225 for it.
> 
> ...


 
Always be nice to our Police Officer friends...Shrek got pulled over for missing a stop sign...the Policeman was a friend of mine, he looked in the window, asked me if I knew this joker and let him off with a warning.  He told me later that he probably would have given Shrek the ticket if he hadn't recognized me.


----------



## Alix (Mar 21, 2011)

blissful, thanks for the warm weather! I hope it arrives soon! My good deeds for the day were to leave a loonie in a cart for a random stranger, pick up a 2lb basket of strawberries that a lady dropped on the floor, and to arrange a lovely fruit plate for my kiddos when they got home from school. My good deed for ME is sitting down with a purring kitty beside me. Ahhhhh!


----------



## taxlady (Mar 21, 2011)

Alix said:


> blissful, thanks for the warm weather! I hope it arrives soon! My good deeds for the day were to leave a loonie in a cart for a random stranger, pick up a 2lb basket of strawberries that a lady dropped on the floor, and to arrange a lovely fruit plate for my kiddos when they got home from school. My good deed for ME is sitting down with a purring kitty beside me. Ahhhhh!



for all the non Canucks: a loonie is a one dollar coin 

What kind of cart? The kind at the grocery store where you have to put money to get the cart?


----------



## Alix (Mar 21, 2011)

taxlady said:


> for all the non Canucks: a loonie is a one dollar coin
> 
> What kind of cart? The kind at the grocery store where you have to put money to get the cart?



Yep, the little produce store I visit (AMAZING prices) has grocery carts that need a loonie instead of a quarter.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 21, 2011)

taxlady said:


> for all the non Canucks: a loonie is a one dollar coin
> 
> What kind of cart? The kind at the grocery store where you have to put money to get the cart?



I've used those in Florida, except they only used a quarter.


----------



## Alix (Mar 27, 2011)

Heh heh heh. Not sure if this counts but I carried my geriatric, diabetic kitty up the stairs today. LOL! She just looked like she was working up the energy to climb the stairs so I thought I'd help.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 27, 2011)

Alix said:


> Heh heh heh. Not sure if this counts but I carried my geriatric, diabetic kitty up the stairs today. LOL! She just looked like she was working up the energy to climb the stairs so I thought I'd help.


 
Cat: I was, just sitting there, getting my energy back after the grueling climb and partial roll _down_ the stairs, when my hoomin picked me up and carried me back up them.  Sheesh!


----------



## joesfolk (Mar 27, 2011)

I tried to be kind today.  Work was begging folks to work extra hours this week so I took my Sunday(missing church) and went to work.  You would have thought I was an intruder.  I got pushed around so much and treated like I was in the way by every supervisor there that I finally clocked out and left.  So much for appreciating my employment and trying to go the extra mile.  No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## Alix (Mar 27, 2011)

Well THAT just sucks! I'm sorry you were rewarded with such a grumpy attitude. You deserved better than that.


----------



## babetoo (Mar 27, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> I've used those in Florida, except they only used a quarter.


 
do you get the money back after you shop? if not, then i simply wouldn't shop there. give me a break. i understand the premise, but really.


----------



## Alix (Mar 27, 2011)

You plug in a coin to unlock the cart and then you get it back when you return the cart to the corral.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 27, 2011)

I left a quarter in a cart yesterday, Alix.  The car next to me was pulling in when I left it and the guy looked at the cart, looked at me with a strange look and then waited until I left before he took it.  I think he was figuring I might ask him for a quarter!   We have some stores that use a dollar and some a quarter - depends on the store and the crime rate in the area.

DH and I found that with his new job and extra hours over Spring break at the first job, plus our tax returns we have a little extra cash so today we gave envelopes to two young couples in our new church group.  One couple has two kids (both with medical problems) and he is having trouble in the real Estate business right now.  The other couple are expecting their first child in May and are finding themselves as a pastoral couple in a very tiny (at the moment) group.  We felt so good that we could help them out.  We stuck the envelopes of cash in the wives' purses when no one was looking so they don't know who gave them!


----------



## Alix (Mar 27, 2011)

Oh Laurie, now that is really special. I'm proud to know you.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 28, 2011)

I actually hadn't planned on telling anyone we did it (much less the entire world wide web ) and had actually never saw this thread before.  It wasn't a lot but we hope it will help them a bit.


----------



## tinlizzie (Mar 28, 2011)

That raises the bar awfully high, LP.  What a nice thing to do!


----------



## Alix (Mar 28, 2011)

Glad you found the thread LP. Its my personal belief that if we are all consciously thinking of ways to be pleasant or kind in subtle ways it will influence our thinking all the time. And if more people start doing it, perhaps we will see a groundswell of "nice" instead of all the reports of people "snapping". 

Yep, now you all know it, my own little Pollyanna vision of the world.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 28, 2011)

tinlizzie said:


> That raises the bar awfully high, LP.  What a nice thing to do!



As far as I am concerned, there is no "bar" when it comes to acts of kindness.  Whoever got Alix's dollar in the cart may have been having a rotten day and that was all they needed to brighten it up.



Alix said:


> Glad you found the thread LP. Its my personal belief that if we are all consciously thinking of ways to be pleasant or kind in subtle ways it will influence our thinking all the time. And if more people start doing it, perhaps we will see a groundswell of "nice" instead of all the reports of people "snapping".
> 
> Yep, now you all know it, my own little Pollyanna vision of the world.



Alix, I totally agree with you.  Today I had to take Dad to Motor Vehicles because a mix up when he surrendered his license two years ago.  They have handicapped parking stalls but no automatic door opener.  There were at least 50 people within range of that door and no one helped us until we were almost out the door ourselves.  And yet at the Y, there is a young man with developmental disabilities who waits for the HandyDART bus when we arrive Tuesday and Friday afternoons.  He always gets up and comes over to hold the door open for us (and there is a button to automatically open it).  To me THAT is what it is all about.


----------



## simonbaker (Mar 30, 2011)

I helped a lady with a cane take care of her shopping cart at the grocery store.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 30, 2011)

I helped a lady with a walker carry her groceries to her car...she wanted to tip me! I told her that my mom uses a walker and I would hope that someone would help her carry things.


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 30, 2011)

Good for your both!


----------



## Alix (Mar 30, 2011)

WOOT! Go team DC!


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 30, 2011)

This isn't a recent act of kindness, but it is something I was able to do years ago. I worked as a Tour Manager. We had "an empty room" that the tour company was paying for at each hotel (the people canceled). We checked into a hotel in St Pete's (it was raining--that I remember). A woman came in, she was weeping--not crying, but weeping as one does when one has suffered a grave loss. Her father had just passed away. She and her son (who was about 9-10) looked like h#ll and needed a place for the night. The hotel was sold out. "Sorry m'am, no vacancies." After she begged for a room through her tears. I was standing there (I think I'd brought the airline tickets down to put in the safe deposit box). I turned to the clerk and said, "I have a room, give her the key." To this day, I like to think that that woman, and her son perhaps, when they remember that night, remember a stranger who said "I have a room, give her the key." They got the key, they got the room. All she said to me was "thank you." Other than that, we did not exchange a single word. The clerk just shrugged and he never said anything to me either. The hotel was going to let that room (the room the company was carrying) be empty and turn that woman and her son away. The tour company paid for it (or rather, the folks who canceled did). Empty or slept in, the room was paid for. But that act of kindness, I hope, was paid forward in some way later in those two people's lives. And, the fact that I was there when she walked in, that was fate.

I haven't told many about this story--I've kept it to myself believing that if something you have done has touched s/one else's heart, you keep it to yourself. I count this one act as the one time I've been someone's angel--even if you don't believe in angels. If I have done nothing else in my life that has made a difference, I believe this one act made a difference. So even if it seems that what you might do--a person with a cane is putting gas in the car--crossing the street--or a young mother is trying to shop with three kids and only has two hands, what you do can make a difference. I know if I'd been in that woman's shoes, I would have appreciated the stranger who gave my son and I a place to rest our heads.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 30, 2011)

My mother has dementia. I think I've mentioned that. I'd like my mother back--it's not going to happen. One of the things that I have, however, are all the letters that my friends wrote to me when I was an exchange student in Germany. I hadn't read those letters in over 30 years. I also had lost contact with those friends after I moved to Canada. In 2008, before I went to MN to care for my mother for the first time since her diagnosis, I was cleaning out the basement and stumbled across "the box." I have so many letters from so many of my friends where they reported back to me about bumping into my mom in town and "how her eyes lit up at the mention of my name..." "how much she obviously loved me..." The words in those letters are dear to me now--if you have a friend who has a parent suffering from Alzheimer's or dementia, writing a letter to that friend of your memories of that person before the disease could be an "act of kindness."


----------



## taxlady (Mar 30, 2011)

CWS4322, your story reminded me of an act of kindness done for me. My ex and I were stopped on a dirt road, in the dark, trying to make the headlights work on a 1964 or '66 GMC step van (an old mail truck). I didn't even have hazard lights. I don't think they had been invented when that truck was built.

A family stopped and helped me get he headlights working. We asked where they were headed. They were headed to the in-laws to stay the night, because their house had just burned down!


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 30, 2011)

simonbaker said:


> I helped a lady with a cane take care of her shopping cart at the grocery store.





CWS4322 said:


> I helped a lady with a walker carry her groceries to her car...she wanted to tip me! I told her that my mom uses a walker and I would hope that someone would help her carry things.



As a person who uses a cane and has a father who uses a walker inside and a wheelchair outside, I thank you both from the bottom of my heart.  Since I have been going to the Y, it has just been amazing how many young guys hold the door open for me, whether I am alone with my cane or pushing Dad's chair.  There have been other times where people have stood watching us struggle to get the chair through, and looking disgusted because we are slowing them down.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 31, 2011)

taxlady said:


> CWS4322, your story reminded me of an act of kindness done for me. My ex and I were stopped on a dirt road, in the dark, trying to make the headlights work on a 1964 or '66 GMC step van (an old mail truck). I didn't even have hazard lights. I don't think they had been invented when that truck was built.
> 
> A family stopped and helped me get he headlights working. We asked where they were headed. They were headed to the in-laws to stay the night, because their house had just burned down!


 And they probably don't have a clue how much that meant to you. Or maybe they do, and that is what they remember about that day--that they could still stop and help s/one else.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 31, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> As a person who uses a cane and has a father who uses a walker inside and a wheelchair outside, I thank you both from the bottom of my heart. Since I have been going to the Y, it has just been amazing how many young guys hold the door open for me, whether I am alone with my cane or pushing Dad's chair. There have been other times where people have stood watching us struggle to get the chair through, and looking disgusted because we are slowing them down.


 That is so sad that people do that--that they don't step up and open the door, offer to help (wheelchairs aren't always the easiest to get out of the car--neither are walkers). Reminds me of when I took my mom shopping. Some of the stores at the local mall have wheelchairs BUT you can't take the wheelchairs out of the stores. I whizzed her around the store getting the stuff she wanted, but she also wanted to get her watch fixed. The jewelry store is about 5-6 stores away. I figured I'd just wheel her on over there. Oh no, couldn't take the store's wheelchair out into the mall. The dirty looks I got when I told the store clerk (in no uncertain terms) that (a) I was taking the wheelchair out of the store and into the mall, and (b) that if the person didn't like it, I'd call an attorney and have the store charged for violating the ADA Guidelines and (c) I'd bring it back after I brought my mom back to the car since she'd spent $xx in the store, and smiling pretty--I hoped that would be okay--I'd have the wheelchair back within 20 minutes. It probably would have been easier to put her in a grocery cart than it was to get that wheelchair out of the store and into the mall...funny that I could take the wheelchair out to the car to get her--it is so much easier to take her shopping if she's in a chair than having her trundle along with her walker--she gets very tired, but I couldn't take it out into the mall. My DH says I'm very good at being b&tchy in these situations...I was so mad I was almost in tears--the mall doesn't have wheelchairs, just individual stores do. And, I was really ticked about the "use it in our store only" policy and no wheelchairs available in the mall, but there are strollers and carts.


----------



## Alix (Mar 31, 2011)

CWS4322, My mom is sliding into dementia too, so I understand your words all too well. I love to hear stories from folks about what they remember of our home when the visited. 

I was so touched by your story. You really were someone's angel that day. 

I think my RAK for today was just having an open ear. I listened to someone who has a lot of burdens to carry, and she needed an ear.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 31, 2011)

I got my co-workers picture of her new Grandson on her computer as the background pic.  She didn't know how to get it from her phone to the computer.  I also saved it to a memory stick for her, so she could get prints.

Other than that, I was my regular Ogre self.


----------



## kadesma (Mar 31, 2011)

Since I had to use a wheel chair, now a walker I've been treated with such kindness from all sorts of people. Opening doors for us, Where we have breakfast after diaylisis the young lady who always seats us noticed my shoe had come untied and wanted to tie it for me. She is so sweet you just have to love her. We have become close with many of the kidney people you can't help it. we all look out for each other much like our DC family. How lucky I am to have such giving friends.
kadesma


----------



## Somebunny (Mar 31, 2011)

I really do not like "ringing my own bell" but yesterday my co-worker and I did a good deed for a customer who could not pay all of their utility bill and would have been disconnected today.  We each kicked in $25 to help defray the balance.   They were able to come up with the additional amount this morning to keep the utilities on.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 31, 2011)

Somebunny, I think that was a wonderful gesture and I am glad you shared it with us.  Don't look at it as ringing your own bell but as inspiration for others.


----------



## taxlady (Mar 31, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> And they probably don't have a clue how much that meant to you. Or maybe they do, and that is what they remember about that day--that they could still stop and help s/one else.



I hope they realize how much it meant, but they might have just considered it normal - "Well, of course we stopped to help."

It's a large part of what I loved about living in the country/small town Quebec. Everyone was helpful. E.g., If you saw anyone walking by the side of the road, you stopped to ask if they wanted a lift (except near the prison, if you didn't recognize the person ).


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 31, 2011)

kadesma said:


> Since I had to use a wheel chair, now a walker I've been treated with such kindness from all sorts of people. Opening doors for us, Where we have breakfast after diaylisis the young lady who always seats us noticed my shoe had come untied and wanted to tie it for me. She is so sweet you just have to love her. We have become close with many of the kidney people you can't help it. we all look out for each other much like our DC family. How lucky I am to have such giving friends.
> kadesma


 
It's the same at Cardiac Rehab, we are all looking out for each other and offering hints and tips on how to do our exercises.  And worrying about folks who don't show up.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 31, 2011)

There is a "secret fund" at work that was started about ten years ago, it can be borrowed from and when it's paid back the borrower adds ten dollars.  It started at $200, lent from one worker to another for school books.  It has been repaid and borrowed many, many times over the years for many reasons.  The fund now has $870 in it.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 31, 2011)

Wow, Princess, that is a really great idea!  Do you mind if I borrow it?  I know a group that it would be very appropriate for!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 31, 2011)

LPBeier said:


> Wow, Princess, that is a really great idea! Do you mind if I borrow it? I know a group that it would be very appropriate for!


 
Take it, keep it!  I know it's helped alot of people when they needed it most.


----------



## GB (Apr 1, 2011)

That is such a cool idea PF!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 1, 2011)

GB said:


> That is such a cool idea PF!


 

It just takes one generous person or set of people to come up with the first loan to help someone out. After that it takes care of it's self. Our fund is run by two people who hold the fund and the paperwork of who has loans. In all this time only one person has run out without paying back and it was a small loan.


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 2, 2011)

I didn't do this, but when I was talking with my best friend today, she told me that her husband has a letter that my mother wrote to him in 2007 (when she was still herself). Back story: My parents went to MA. They flew into Hartford. My best friend lives about 30 minutes away. I have flown into Hartford many times. The idea of my father driving out of there and heading to Springfield MA in a strange car scared me, so I drove down and my best friend's DH took me to the airport so I could drive my parents to Springfield, and then he picked me up. I then drove them around for 4 days and then they went their way and I came back to Canada. I arranged for him to escort them back to Hartford (they picked up my brother at Logan and went to Maine, but had to fly back to MN from Hartford). My mother wrote him a letter after he did that and he has kept that letter for me.


----------



## kadesma (Apr 3, 2011)

CWS4322 said:


> I didn't do this, but when I was talking with my best friend today, she told me that her husband has a letter that my mother wrote to him in 2007 (when she was still herself). Back story: My parents went to MA. They flew into Hartford. My best friend lives about 30 minutes away. I have flown into Hartford many times. The idea of my father driving out of there and heading to Springfield MA in a strange car scared me, so I drove down and my best friend's DH took me to the airport so I could drive my parents to Springfield, and then he picked me up. I then drove them around for 4 days and then they went their way and I came back to Canada. I arranged for him to escort them back to Hartford (they picked up my brother at Logan and went to Maine, but had to fly back to MN from Hartford). My mother wrote him a letter after he did that and he has kept that letter for me.


One day that letter will mean the world to you. What a nice thang you both did.
kadesma


----------



## Alix (Apr 3, 2011)

Left the money in my cart again today, and helped a lady collect her pop cans that blew out all over the parking lot. Yeesh! I would have been mad if that were me, but she was still pleasant and thanked me.


----------



## Claire (Apr 3, 2011)

Today my husband was out taking our dog for a long walk.  When he got home, he said, here, you take her, Mrs. Smith's (not her name) dog is out!  Call her daughter.  This neighbor is very elderly, and her teacup poodle is even older, and both are very delicate, and the woman has Alzheimer's.  So while I contacted the daughter (who only lives and works a few blocks away), my husband found the dog and brought her back to the neighbor's house while her daughter got off work to come and meet him there (the neighbor undoubtably wouldn't know either of us, I think is at the stage where she doesn't always recognize her own family).  So a good deed done.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 3, 2011)

I helped a harried mother by cleaning up her soiled toddler while she held her screaming infant.  Poor thing was at her wit's end, the toddler was ill and she was trying to get her medicines and get back home.


----------



## simonbaker (Apr 3, 2011)

I brought homemade vegetable beef soup & homemade bread to our neighbors..One side of our house is a widowed  elderly man. The other side is a childless couple where the husband has been in & out of the hospital with some type of parasite in his intestines.


----------



## Alix (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm so proud of you guys. Its so nice to hear the stories about doing something good for someone else. I get tired of hearing how awful folks are to one another.


----------



## VegLover (Apr 3, 2011)

Alix said:


> I'm so proud of you guys. Its so nice to hear the stories about doing something good for someone else. I get tired of hearing how awful folks are to one another.



This thread has cheered me up big time!  We're having a very tough time financially at the moment, I'm newly pregnant with 3 miscarriages behind me, our home-based business isn't going so well, and I'm doing a temporary pastry chef job at a bakery to help pay bills and am very tired. My OH also has a mystery 'painful arms' condition and just had to get a million vials of blood taken at the hospital. We were just looking at our finances tonight and realised that we've only got enough to survive until June.  Rather depressed, I turned to this forum (cooking is a great form of escapism!).  The tales of kindness and good will out there in the world really cheered me up.  The world is a good place and there's lots of good karma out there after all, it seems!  Thanks for cheering me up!


----------



## kadesma (Apr 3, 2011)

VegLover said:


> This thread has cheered me up big time!  We're having a very tough time financially at the moment, I'm newly pregnant with 3 miscarriages behind me, our home-based business isn't going so well, and I'm doing a temporary pastry chef job at a bakery to help pay bills and am very tired. My OH also has a mystery 'painful arms' condition and just had to get a million vials of blood taken at the hospital. We were just looking at our finances tonight and realised that we've only got enough to survive until June.  Rather depressed, I turned to this forum (cooking is a great form of escapism!).  The tales of kindness and good will out there in the world really cheered me up.  The world is a good place and there's lots of good karma out there after all, it seems!  Thanks for cheering me up!


Hang in there Veglover things have a way of turning around for us. If we can help cheering you up then life is not all bad. Here's hoping your life fills with goodness and you life becomes happy.
kadesma


----------



## Zhizara (Apr 4, 2011)

VegLover you are in  great place.  This site is great for your self esteem.  People show their interest and respect, make you laugh, and there is always the Venting thread to let it all out.  You feel better having vented, and sometimes someone can offer a suggestion or solution to a problem.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 1, 2011)

This thread kind of died, so I thought I'd breathe new life into it as the holiday season approaches.

A few weeks ago, one of the members of the curling club died. I never win the 50/50 draw, but that week, I scratched out my name on the sheet and put the name of the deceased member's brother (also a member). Well, wouldn't you know it, I WON! (I had already left, so told the gal in charge to give the money to the brother). Well, the next week, I was given the $, and gave it to him. He was really touched. I will never win again <g>. And, it wasn't a lot of money, it was just I wanted him to know that he was missed that week and thoughts were with him.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 1, 2011)

Cool CWS!  

Paid the balance of an old fella's medications, he was busy putting things like bar soap and toothpaste back on the shelf because the cost of his meds was out of his range.


----------



## kadesma (Dec 1, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Cool CWS!
> 
> Paid the balance of an old fella's medications, he was busy putting things like bar soap and toothpaste back on the shelf because the cost of his meds was out of his range.


Good for you PF  I gave my dialysis neighbor an extra pair of head phones. His were falling apart. Also gave him the last of the HOT peppers I had DH pick. Not much of any thing but this fellow has no legs and is so sweet and nice to everyone. Makes me wish I could do more.
kades


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 1, 2011)

I do what I can for my elderly, who knows, my few dollars may keep him out of my nursing home and living independently for a few more months.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 1, 2011)

What a little act of kindness does is let the person he/she is not alone, someone cares.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 1, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> Cool CWS!
> 
> Paid the balance of an old fella's medications, he was busy putting things like bar soap and toothpaste back on the shelf because the cost of his meds was out of his range.


How very sweet--but it is sad that he couldn't afford the necessities and his meds. What is the world coming to?


----------



## buckytom (Dec 2, 2011)

it's coming to people who say they're not religious but rather spiritual.

the only spirit they seem to care about is their own.

religion is the practice of being spiritual. it might even be looked at as "spiritualism for dummies", lol. (sorry, i've been reading a lot of "for dummies" books lately)

so if you don't find one that suits you, be sure to act upon the goodness that you say is in your heart.

sorry, you may have your soapbox back now.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 2, 2011)

About a month ago, the hard drive on my laptop died. I admit, I hadn't been backing up everything as often as I should have...my life was on that hard drive--pictures of my beloved, now departed dogs, etc. The guy at the computer shop in the village tried FIVE times to clone my hard drive. Finally, he was able to get everything onto an external hard drive for me. He charged me cost for the new hard drive, no labor, and gave me the hard drive and USB cable. I was "random act of kindnessed." I stopped in with a gift card to the local Tim Horton's a few days later.


----------



## Alix (Dec 2, 2011)

Well, I'm so pleased to see this thread revisited! I have two brief stories.

1. As you may know, our 20 year old kitty died this week. What I didn't say is that the vet made a house call to ease her last moments in our own home. No extra charge.

2. I'm doing a shift and a half today. I haven't worked at one job site very much lately as they are not behaving in a way that I appreciate. However, I have some very good friends there and they are critically short staffed today so I'm going in to help out. Not all that random, and I still get paid, but I don't really WANT to do it. Does that count??


----------



## Timothy (Dec 2, 2011)

Alix said:


> Well, I'm so pleased to see this thread revisited! I have two brief stories.
> 
> 1. As you may know, our 20 year old kitty died this week. What I didn't say is that the vet made a house call to ease her last moments in our own home. No extra charge.


 
I'm so sorry to hear about your kitty friend passing. My 19 year old passed recently also. I was very surprised at the depth of sorrow that struck me. It was like losing a child. When I took him into the vet, he was having total renal failure and was a mess. I was crying my eyes out and could hardly make my self understood. 

Thank goodness I have another kitty to love. He's 14 now and healthy as can be.

It was very nice of your vet to come to your house. Find another kitty to fill that void in your heart now.

Good luck to you!


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 2, 2011)

Timothy said:


> I'm so sorry to hear about your kitty friend passing. My 19 year old passed recently also. I was very surprised at the depth of sorrow that struck me. It was like losing a child. When I took him into the vet, he was having total renal failure and was a mess. I was crying my eyes out and could hardly make my self understood.
> 
> Thank goodness I have another kitty to love. He's 14 now and healthy as can be.
> 
> ...


 

Alix--it is so nice to hear that vets in other areas still make house calls for that final act of kindness. One of my dearest friends is a veterinarian, when my soul-mate Saint died in my arms, she and her husband came to the house and took my sweetie to the clinic for cremation. Not a big deal--except it was 7:30 a.m. on Thanksgiving and they had a full house of guests, a turkey to prepare, etc., etc. She has come to the house several times since so I could say good-bye to my furries on the deck, in the sunshine, in the living room, etc. I wonder if your vet is the one who donated so much to our rescue group when we were rescuing Saints in Edmonton! Sounds like it or went to the same school, graduated in the same class.


----------



## Alix (Dec 4, 2011)

Thanks guys. I don't know if they donated anything, but this particular vet's office has always been good about making that housecall. They are so gentle and kind to both animal and owner. I was (and am at times) still a big puddle, they leave such a big hole in your heart. Thankfully, Murray and Louie are both big personalities and very demanding of my attention so that helps to fill the void. 

My RAK today was neither random nor was it effective! DANG! I got to come in to work a bit later yesterday, and so today I was going to do the early shift as payback. However, we had a sick call and the guy I was coming in for had to come early too. Rats. Oh well, there will be other days.


----------



## Alix (Dec 6, 2011)

luv2cook was looking for this thread I believe so I'm giving it a bump.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 6, 2011)

Sunday, a gentleman practiced RAOK on me...he carried all my laundry into the landro mat for me and closed the hatch on the Subie.  He said he hoped someone would do it for his wife.  While he was hauling in the second load, I went into the convenience store and put $2 towards his purchase.  He saluted me with his lunch as he walked out!  We both felt good about it.


----------



## Alix (Dec 7, 2011)

I haven't done anything nice for anyone lately. The only remotely RAK thing I've done is leaving the quarter in my cart for someone else to use. I DID listen attentively and pleasantly to the strange ramblings of my bag boy at the grocery store. He's very sweet, but a little slow. He told me all about nearly getting run over in the parking lot. 

I'm on a mission today! Do something nice while out shopping!


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 27, 2011)

I sent a DCer something unavailable in the DCer's area. Today I got the nicest email--the package arrived. Rather than paying me for the item and shipping, I asked the DCer to make a donation to the local food bank or another charity. The DCer made a wonderful donation to the foodbank--bag of potatoes, ham, etc. and made another donation to a local charity. The family who benefited from the donation to the foodbank, and those who will benefit from the other donation, will experience being recipients of random acts of kindness. It warms the cockles of my heart. Thank you, Secret Santa--you know who you are!!!!! May 2012 be a year filled with blessings for you and your loved ones. And gosh darn, aren't DCers some of the best people!


----------



## Maidrite (Dec 27, 2011)

Sounds like a pay it forward moment is catching on  I just don't know if I have it in me , but I will try. Hugs and Love to you all, and may GOD Bless each and everyone one of you


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 27, 2011)

Maidrite said:


> Sounds like a pay it forward moment is catching on  I just don't know if I have it in me , but I will try. Hugs and Love to you all, and may GOD Bless each and everyone one of you


It wasn't a big deal from my part--the postage cost more than the item. What was so sweet was the person paid it forward 10 fold.


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 28, 2011)

On a recent radio program, I heard a disabled woman say that sometimes people helping without being asked makes her angry.  What a surprise to hear!  Then she explained something to the effect that some of the few things she can do unaided get usurped, in a way, which leaves her frustrated and angry.  This was a totally new way of thinking about it for me.  Although I think she may be an exception, I do believe I'll think first and try to evaluate the situation before I jump in with help that may be unwanted.  There was a man at the grocery store the other day who was sitting in one of the electric carts and seemed to be having trouble finding the wall plug.  I asked if he was having trouble finding it, and he just said no -- not in a cross way, just a plain, regular no. So I guess I'll just ask first to avoid trampling on someone's hard-won independence.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 28, 2011)

I think it's a matter of kindness and courtesy.  Would you do the same thing for someone who is NOT disabled?  Many times, my RAK are for someone who I don't even know what they look like.  Like cleaning the snow off the cars sitting next to mine.  Holding a door for anyone standing behind me.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 28, 2011)

Yesterday, on a bench in front of wally's, sat a lady who was obviously "on the street".
Slipped her a ten, and nearly got my neck broken from the hug...............

I also set up a TFT box at my work every year; I'm happy to say I got the best response in ten years, recession be Damned !
...........even got a BIKE this year !


----------



## tinlizzie (Dec 28, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I think it's a matter of kindness and courtesy. Would you do the same thing for someone who is NOT disabled? Many times, my RAK are for someone who I don't even know what they look like. Like cleaning the snow off the cars sitting next to mine. Holding a door for anyone standing behind me.


 
I'm going to split a hair, here - holding the door I would categorize as courtesy, automatic and not requiring thought; cleaning off the cars would be acting out of kindness, enriching their lives anonymously.  You nurse, you  .


----------



## Alix (Dec 28, 2011)

luckytrim said:


> Yesterday, on a bench in front of wally's, sat a lady who was obviously "on the street".
> Slipped her a ten, and nearly got my neck broken from the hug...............
> 
> I also set up a TFT box at my work every year; I'm happy to say I got the best response in ten years, recession be Damned !
> ...........even got a BIKE this year !



What's a TFT box?


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 28, 2011)

"Toys for Tots"


----------



## Alix (Dec 28, 2011)

Ohhh! Gotcha. Thanks LT.


----------



## chopper (Dec 29, 2011)

luckytrim said:
			
		

> Yesterday, on a bench in front of wally's, sat a lady who was obviously "on the street".
> Slipped her a ten, and nearly got my neck broken from the hug...............
> 
> I also set up a TFT box at my work every year; I'm happy to say I got the best response in ten years, recession be Damned !
> ...........even got a BIKE this year !



I was placing some toys in a local TFT box this year and there was a bike in there too!  It is wonderful to see people so giving and kind.


----------



## luckytrim (Dec 29, 2011)

I was amazed as well............my first load went to The Local Armory for the Marines, but I neglected to put the box away...........(I don't work Fridays)........ when I came in on Monday, there was a bunch more to go, including the bike............ The Armory was bolted up, too late for that............ so I went to the Salvation army with those, and lo !  there must have been forty or so bikes, most with training wheels, lined up in their warehouse....  just don't remember seeing that many bikes before.........


----------



## chopper (Dec 29, 2011)

The local bike shop that we do business with fixes up used bikes for kids at Christmas.  Then they send out e-mail messages to several of their customers to see if anyone would like a bike to give to someone who would need it.  I didn't have anyone in mind this year when the e-mail arrived, so I did not get the chance to help with that kind deed, but I am sure there were some happy children in the Colorado Springs area that got new bikes this year, and that bike shop is to be thanked for that.


----------



## Alix (Dec 29, 2011)

I was kind today, but it wasn't really random. Does that count? A friend of mine with a hurting heart spilled her troubles in my lap. I couldn't do much for her except offer her my ear and a hug. 

I was the recipient of a lovely act of kindness though. My sweet husband took time out of his day to fix something on my vehicle that I'd not had time to address. He didn't make an issue of it, just went and did it. He also filled my car with gas and took it through the car wash. He never expects a thanks or any recognition for stuff like that, just does it to keep me safe.


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 29, 2011)

Alix said:


> I was kind today, but it wasn't really random. Does that count? A friend of mine with a hurting heart spilled her troubles in my lap. I couldn't do much for her except offer her my ear and a hug.
> 
> I was the recipient of a lovely act of kindness though. My sweet husband took time out of his day to fix something on my vehicle that I'd not had time to address. He didn't make an issue of it, just went and did it. He also filled my car with gas and took it through the car wash. He never expects a thanks or any recognition for stuff like that, just does it to keep me safe.


----------



## Claire (Dec 30, 2011)

I like to throw a big party once a year.  I joking put a "price of admission" on the invitation:  Something for the food bank.  I've been doing this for maybe 20 years, in many various places we've lived.  This isn't about us being good, but about my friends being good.  We had so much stuff you had to wade through it.  I always ask in advance what the bank is in need of.  Often it is items that are not ones they get subsidies for.  I, selfishly, ask for lots of paper and soap products (easier to carry than canned goods).  This year the request was for toothbrushes and tooth paste, and other hygiene items.  One of my friends volunteers for the bank, and she said for the second year that she'd transport the stuff to the bank (the food bank is literally under my bank).  This makes it all the more better.  We filled her SUV to capacity with food, paper products, hygiene items, soaps.  Plus a nifty little stack of checks.


----------



## Addie (Dec 30, 2011)

Claire said:


> I like to throw a big party once a year. I joking put a "price of admission" on the invitation: Something for the food bank. I've been doing this for maybe 20 years, in many various places we've lived. This isn't about us being good, but about my friends being good. We had so much stuff you had to wade through it. I always ask in advance what the bank is in need of. Often it is items that are not ones they get subsidies for. I, selfishly, ask for lots of paper and soap products (easier to carry than canned goods). This year the request was for toothbrushes and tooth paste, and other hygiene items. One of my friends volunteers for the bank, and she said for the second year that she'd transport the stuff to the bank (the food bank is literally under my bank). This makes it all the more better. We filled her SUV to capacity with food, paper products, hygiene items, soaps. Plus a nifty little stack of checks.


 
Every month I take $5 to $10 dollars from my food stamps and buy cereal and rice plus one can good for the local food bank my church holds every Saturday. The cereal is for the children. I can't stand the thought that a child may go to school hungry. The rice will feed a family for at least two meals. We have a large Latino population here. And the can good is usually a veggie. For the nutritional value. It is not much, and I don't miss it. 

Also there are only two of us that have computers in the building. If any resident needs any info or needs to apply for food stamps, I am only too happy to help them. I am more computer savy than the other resident with a computer. And I have a scooter. If I see a resident coming from the bus stop lugging heavy bags, I will go out and meet them and put their bags on my scooter. Then I zip them right to their apartment door. None of these activities cost me anything by my time. And I have plenty of that. But the one think I ALWAYS remember to do, is say "Thank you"  and "Your Welcome" whenever the moment calls for it. 

Weather permitting, When I am out and about on my scooter, if I see someone sitting on their porch or steps, or if I pass someone (total stranger) I always say Good Morning or just Hi. Activitivties that don't cost me a thing. I don't know how it makes them feel, but I always am surprised by the smile on their face.


----------



## Alix (Dec 30, 2011)

I am always amazed that people seem surprised by a friendly greeting!

I hugged a cranky kid today.


----------



## Addie (Dec 30, 2011)

Alix said:


> I am always amazed that people seem surprised by a friendly greeting!
> I hugged a cranky kid today.


 
Good for you. We are not known for our friendliness to strangers here. Right now I need to do an RAK for myself. I forgot to eat yesterday and today. I need to get some food into me before my sugars go haywire again.

My selfless RAK for today though was giving my son's dog a loooong back scratch today.  I almost put him to sleep.


----------



## Claire (Dec 31, 2011)

Sometimes a Random Act of Kindness is an opportunity you can give to others.  I help a blind friend who has problems walking to go out socially once a week.  For years I've tried to juggle the door, her cane, etc.  For some reason a few months ago, I started just stopping people walking by, and asking them if they'd open and hold the door for us.  We're a tourist town, a honeymoon destination, etc.  So on our Fridays out, there are always people around, walking Main Street.  When I ask, the people are always more than happy to hold the door and help me get my friend into our regular "third place".  I think it might make them feel like they've done their good deed for the day.  I don't know why it didn't occur to me years ago.  "Excuse me, would you mind opening that door and holding it while I help my friend?"  Lots of please and thank-you.  An opportunity to be the good person you know you are.  When you need help, ask!


----------



## Addie (Dec 31, 2011)

Claire said:


> Sometimes a Random Act of Kindness is an opportunity you can give to others. I help a blind friend who has problems walking to go out socially once a week. For years I've tried to juggle the door, her cane, etc. For some reason a few months ago, I started just stopping people walking by, and asking them if they'd open and hold the door for us. We're a tourist town, a honeymoon destination, etc. So on our Fridays out, there are always people around, walking Main Street. When I ask, the people are always more than happy to hold the door and help me get my friend into our regular "third place". I think it might make them feel like they've done their good deed for the day. I don't know why it didn't occur to me years ago. "Excuse me, would you mind opening that door and holding it while I help my friend?" Lots of please and thank-you. An opportunity to be the good person you know you are. When you need help, ask!


 
I know what you mean. It doesn't always have to be about yourself. Thursday I was on the phone with the furniture store. The woman who I was talking to asked me if she could put me on hold. "Certainly, take your time." was my response. I was on hold for quite a long time. "I am so sorry for holding you so long." "No problem. I was enjoying the music and singing along." She solved my problem As we were ending our call, I told her "Thank you so much. You were so helpful." "Oh no, thank you for being so patient. You made my job so much easier. It was a pleasure serving you. Happy New Year." I am sure that she has been handling some very cranky and nasty callers this time of year. She probably finshed her work day on the upside.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 31, 2011)

I enjoy saying, "It's okay, I'm in no hurry."  It really takes the pressure off cashiers, waiters/esses, anyone who is busting their butts to take care of my needs for close to minimum wage.  I know if it wasn't for me and my fellow customers that there would be no job, however, if they weren't working to feed their families...I would be waiting to get what I need.

Thank your service personnel, they work hard and often for ungrateful customers who think they are better than them.


----------



## Timothy (Dec 31, 2011)

I have never wished anyone to treat me with rudeness, callousness or meanness. Following that train of thought, since I live by the golden rule, I don't treat others in that manner.

When I feel anger as a reaction to someone's treatment of me, I mentally step back for a moment and analyze why I'm angry. Then, I cool my jets and respond nicely. It makes mean people crazy!


----------



## Addie (Dec 31, 2011)

Timothy said:


> I have never wished anyone to treat me with rudeness, callousness or meanness. Following that train of thought, since I live by the golden rule, I don't treat others in that manner.
> 
> When I feel anger as a reaction to someone's treatment of me, I mentally step back for a moment and analyze why I'm angry. Then, I cool my jets and respond nicely. It makes mean people crazy!


 
My motto in life has always been;

Love your enemy, it will drive him crazy!


----------



## Timothy (Dec 31, 2011)

Addie said:


> My motto in life has always been;
> 
> Love your enemy, it will drive him crazy!


I agree as long as there is no abuse mixed into the equation.


----------



## taxlady (Dec 31, 2011)

Alix said:


> I am always amazed that people seem surprised by a friendly greeting!
> 
> I hugged a cranky kid today.



My ex was once standing in line at the bank and one of the other customers was being really rude and bitchy. My DxH turned to her and asked if she had been having a hard day. The poor women nearly burst into tears and then told him all about her hard day. Then she behaved like a human being with not a hint of bitchiness.


----------



## simonbaker (Dec 31, 2011)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I enjoy saying, "It's okay, I'm in no hurry." It really takes the pressure off cashiers, waiters/esses, anyone who is busting their butts to take care of my needs for close to minimum wage. I know if it wasn't for me and my fellow customers that there would be no job, however, if they weren't working to feed their families...I would be waiting to get what I need.
> 
> Thank your service personnel, they work hard and often for ungrateful customers who think they are better than them.


There should be more customers out there like you!!


----------



## Alix (Dec 31, 2011)

taxlady, I hugged the same cranky child today and she had a little sniffle in my lap. She needed some "momming" so I provided. She reciprocated with a lovely manicure.


----------



## chopper (Dec 31, 2011)

When the propane man was here filling up the tank a couple of days before Christmas, I fixed him up a decorated box full of home made cookies and candies. We traded, he gave me the bill for the propane and I gave him the box of goodies!


----------



## Addie (Dec 31, 2011)

chopper said:


> When the propane man was here filling up the tank a couple of days before Christmas, I fixed him up a decorated box full of home made cookies and candies. We traded, he gave me the bill for the propane and I gave him the box of goodies!


 
That sounds like a fair trade to me.


----------



## joesfolk (Dec 31, 2011)

Dh got sideswiped while parked on the street. Hit and run. We called an officer to report the incident. I didn't talk to him but DH did. Just for the heck of it I grabbed a small gift bag of home made cookies I had made and as he ( the officer) was leaving the drive I stopped him and gave him the goodies. Apparently he was having a particularly rough evening (lots of accidents= lots of paperwork) and the cookies made his day, mine too.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 1, 2012)

Timothy said:


> I have never wished anyone to treat me with rudeness, callousness or meanness. Following that train of thought, since I live by the golden rule, I don't treat others in that manner.
> 
> When I feel anger as a reaction to someone's treatment of me, I mentally step back for a moment and analyze why I'm angry. Then, I cool my jets and respond nicely. It makes mean people crazy!



I love doing that!


----------



## simonbaker (Jan 1, 2012)

Alix said:


> taxlady, I hugged the same cranky child today and she had a little sniffle in my lap. She needed some "momming" so I provided. She reciprocated with a lovely manicure.


Wow, great looking nails!


----------



## Alix (Jan 1, 2012)

Did all the prep work for the evening shifts dinner. Turkey and all the fixins. I'm bushed!


----------



## tinlizzie (Jan 14, 2012)

A couple of times recently I have just said in passing to a nicely dressed or coiffed lady I meet in the grocery aisle that her hair really looks nice or that's a pretty outfit, and they have given me a nice, surprised-looking smile in return.

Wednesday I participated in a new program in town where people donate their unused musical instruments to be refurbished and furnished to school kids who have no access to their own.  I had been carrying my flute around for more years than I care to admit -- it was new when I learned in junior high, and I played in the high school marching band.  I never did like playing the flute and still change the station when those dreaded flute concertos come on.  I liked playing the school-owned piccolo better (especially Sousa marches).   But I digress.


----------



## Addie (Jan 14, 2012)

tinlizzie said:


> A couple of times recently I have just said in passing to a nicely dressed or coiffed lady I meet in the grocery aisle that her hair really looks nice or that's a pretty outfit, and they have given me a nice, surprised-looking smile in return.
> 
> Wednesday I participated in a new program in town where people donate their unused musical instruments to be refurbished and furnished to school kids who have no access to their own. I had been carrying my flute around for more years than I care to admit -- it was new when I learned in junior high, and I played in the high school marching band. I never did like playing the flute and still change the station when those dreaded flute concertos come on. I liked playing the school-owned piccolo better (especially Sousa marches). But I digress.


 
And when I was in the fifth grade, I wanted to play the flute. Remember how the flute harmonizes with the soprano on the high notes? Well I always wanted to do that. But they needed a second trumpet player in the school band. So I got stuck with the trumplet. And besides my sister played the trumpet and the French horn. They figured she could work with me. My younges took up the trumpet and later graduated to the tuba. I donated his trumpet to the school also.


----------



## joesfolk (Jan 14, 2012)

I had fun the other day with a RAK.  We had a good snowfall Thursday night and I get out of work 1/2 hour or more before some other folks.  Now I don't know half of the people at work because the turnover rate is so high but just for the heck of it I cleaned off my vehicle and while it was warming up I picked a car from the handicapped spaces and cleaned it off too.  I sure hope it helped someone.   I know I sure enjoyed thinking about the surprise they would get after a long boring shift at work.


----------



## chopper (Jan 14, 2012)

Addie said:
			
		

> And when I was in the fifth grade, I wanted to play the flute. Remember how the flute harmonizes with the soprano on the high notes? Well I always wanted to do that. But they needed a second trumpet player in the school band. So I got stuck with the trumplet. And besides my sister played the trumpet and the French horn. They figured she could work with me. My younges took up the trumpet and later graduated to the tuba. I donated his trumpet to the school also.



Ah...the trumpet. I played in school, and because of that I was able to play a two valve bugle in the D&B in basic training. I still have my original horn, and could never get rid of it. My son played it for a few years until we could afford to get him his own.  Then we would sometimes play together!   Thanks for the memories.


----------



## Addie (Jan 14, 2012)

chopper said:


> Ah...the trumpet. I played in school, and because of that I was able to play a two valve bugle in the D&B in basic training. I still have my original horn, and could never get rid of it. My son played it for a few years until we could afford to get him his own. Then we would sometimes play together! Thanks for the memories.


 
We lived next to the town hall where the Boy Scouts held there weekly meeting. One of their last things to do at the end of their meetings was to lower the flag for the night. Their trumpeter played taps as it was being lowered. My sister one day went outside and echoed his notes. It sounded so beautiful. My sister's last notes would just fade away. It became a weekly thing for so many of the residents of the town to come to the town hall and listen to it. Then one summer, some folks brought a picnic when they arrived early and waited for the taps. Before you knew it it became a picnic event for the summer and warm weather. It just grew and grew. When we moved away, the town continued it. Taps is a beautiful pice of music. And another one I have always loved is "Now The Day Is Over."


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 15, 2012)

I would say that my neighbour coming to plow the driveway was a random act of kindness EXCEPT he hunted deer on the back 40 (didn't get one), and the other trade for access (if he didn't get a deer back there), was that he'd plow in exchange for the privilege. But, I still appreciated it.


----------



## Addie (Jan 15, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> I would say that my neighbour coming to plow the driveway was a random act of kindness EXCEPT he hunted deer on the back 40 (didn't get one), and the other trade for access (if he didn't get a deer back there), was that he'd plow in exchange for the privilege. But, I still appreciated it.


 
You got the better of that deal. I have no arguement with hunting as long as they are going to eat their kill.


----------



## Alix (Jan 15, 2012)

joesfolk said:


> I had fun the other day with a RAK.  We had a good snowfall Thursday night and I get out of work 1/2 hour or more before some other folks.  Now I don't know half of the people at work because the turnover rate is so high but just for the heck of it I cleaned off my vehicle and while it was warming up I picked a car from the handicapped spaces and cleaned it off too.  I sure hope it helped someone.   I know I sure enjoyed thinking about the surprise they would get after a long boring shift at work.



Oh I wish that had been me! I came out of work at 11pm last night to a very bitterly cold night and a LOT of snow on my vehicle. I couldn't find my snow brush! I ended up with snow my my sleeves from using my hands to clear off my van. 

I watched my DH perform a RAK this morning. He went out to start DD's brand new vehicle so she wouldn't have a cold start today.


----------



## Claire (Jan 15, 2012)

Day is done ... Gone the sun ....

I grew up on military installations, and married an Army man.  Once we lived right across from the flag-pole.  I just loved the bugle calls.  I remember once I was walking home from work, and could hear a neighbor behind me with her two little ones.  I could almost feel ESP, her thinking, please let Claire do the right thing.  Sure enough, taps sounded and I (as I always would), stopped and faced the flag, hand on heart, and stopped for that few minutes. Later she told me how she appreciated her kids seeing that the right thing to do at taps is not to duck into the nearest shelter so you don't have to show some respect.


----------



## Addie (Jan 15, 2012)

The remotes that start your car for you were brand spabnking new. Most people haden't even heard of it. My gradnddaughter's boyfriend worked for an electronics store and as soon as they came out, in order to leaqrn how to install it, he put one in his car.

He was at  our house and went to the window to start his car. At that moment the police were passing by. They stopped because this car was brand new to the neighborhood. They get out of their car and walk toward the car just as it started. The cop jumped back in his squad car. the boyfriend decided to play with the police. He shuts the car off. They begin to take a look again. The car starts up again. This went on for a minute or two. Th boyfriend was having a lot of fun. The cops were very confused. But he did have to leave. He goes out to the car. The cops stop him for questioning. They told him they thought there was a bomb in the car when it started up and there was no driver. They finally let him go on his way after he gave them a demonstration.


----------



## Addie (Jan 15, 2012)

Claire said:


> Day is done ... Gone the sun ....
> 
> I grew up on military installations, and married an Army man. Once we lived right across from the flag-pole. I just loved the bugle calls. I remember once I was walking home from work, and could hear a neighbor behind me with her two little ones. I could almost feel ESP, her thinking, please let Claire do the right thing. Sure enough, taps sounded and I (as I always would), stopped and faced the flag, hand on heart, and stopped for that few minutes. Later she told me how she appreciated her kids seeing that the right thing to do at taps is not to duck into the nearest shelter so you don't have to show some respect.


 
That is a real sore spot with me. No matter where I am, if the flag is passing, I stop and place my hand over my heart. I have shamed total strangers and told them to place there hand over their heart when I am at a parade. I don't care if it is a grown person or just a kid. Last summer I noticed that an abandoned school still had the flag over the front door. No one had bother to take it down when they closed the school. I called and sent a letter to the local newspaper, my representatives, City Hall, and anyone else I could think off. The flag was in tatters, and half of it was missing. We have a resident here in this building that was at Iwo Jima. We have buried so many of our young people all over the world defending that flag. The least we can do is take proper care of our flag and show it respect. Within a week the flag was down. 

When I lived in Everett, if I saw a flag at a park or on a city building that needed to be replaced, I immediately called public works and threw a hissy fit. It got so that every time I saw a flag in need of care, and I called, I would hear as soon as I said my name, "Okay, where is the flag." After about a year, I noticed that my phones calls were no longer needed. Mission accomplished.


----------



## chopper (Jan 15, 2012)

Addie said:
			
		

> That is a real sore spot with me. No matter where I am, if the flag is passing, I stop and place my hand over my heart. I have shamed total strangers and told them to place there hand over their heart when I am at a parade. I don't care if it is a grown person or just a kid. Last summer I noticed that an abandoned school still had the flag over the front door. No one had bother to take it down when they closed the school. I called and sent a letter to the local newspaper, my representatives, City Hall, and anyone else I could think off. The flag was in tatters, and half of it was missing. We have a resident here in this building that was at Iwo Jima. We have buried so many of our young people all over the world defending that flag. The least we can do is take proper care of our flag and show it respect. Within a week the flag was down.
> 
> When I lived in Everett, if I saw a flag at a park or on a city building that needed to be replaced, I immediately called public works and threw a hissy fit. It got so that every time I saw a flag in need of care, and I called, I would hear as soon as I said my name, "Okay, where is the flag." After about a year, I noticed that my phones calls were no longer needed. Mission accomplished.



I also tell total strangers to respect the flag by standing with hand over heart when the American Flag passes by. It is the right thing to do. Sometimes when I am at a meeting in a school the people running the meeting try to continue when the entire school is saying the pledge. I just stand right up and start saying the pledge, and all others join me. Again, it is the right thing to do.
I played taps at several funerals when I was younger. It is a beautiful song, but brings tears to my eyes.


----------



## Claire (Jan 16, 2012)

Addie, this has become a huge sore spot with us.  I've even written columns about it.  My husband will go to city hall about it.  If the flag is piss-yellow, pink, and stone-washed-denim blue, with a fringe caused by being beaten up by the weather, you are NOT showing pride when you fly it, it is a symbol of your own shame.  If it looks like something you wouldn't use as a dishrag in your kitchen, shame.  Once upon a time, you put the flag up at dawn, took it down at dusk.  Then it became OK to leave it up 24/7 as long as there's a light on it.  But now no one seems to bother to look up at their own darned flag.  If it's a rag rather than a flag, take it down, fold it up, bring it to your local VFW or similar organization to be retired, an buy a new one, or better yet, if you have no pride, then just don't fly one at all!


----------



## chopper (Jan 16, 2012)

Claire said:
			
		

> Addie, this has become a huge sore spot with us.  I've even written columns about it.  My husband will go to city hall about it.  If the flag is piss-yellow, pink, and stone-washed-denim blue, with a fringe caused by being beaten up by the weather, you are NOT showing pride when you fly it, it is a symbol of your own shame.  If it looks like something you wouldn't use as a dishrag in your kitchen, shame.  Once upon a time, you put the flag up at dawn, took it down at dusk.  Then it became OK to leave it up 24/7 as long as there's a light on it.  But now no one seems to bother to look up at their own darned flag.  If it's a rag rather than a flag, take it down, fold it up, bring it to your local VFW or similar organization to be retired, an buy a new one, or better yet, if you have no pride, then just don't fly one at all!



Amen sister!


----------



## Addie (Jan 16, 2012)

We have a flag that flies out in the main field. It can be seen from the highway (Route 1) and even ships coming up the creek can see it. With forty residents and quite a few are WWII and Vietnam veterans, management wouldn't dare let the flag get in disrepair. We raise holy hell.   for our flag!


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Jan 21, 2012)

*RAK's are great I do them when I see the need. NEVER for the "Thank Yous" *

*Most recent was at the market....paying for my stuff, using my card and the computer goes down. I tell the gal "Don't worry......take your time, I don't get upset over stuff like this" She thanked me for not yelling at her or being mad and making her job that much harder or more thankless.*

*I ALWAYS over-tip the waitstaff when I eat out. Talk about a thankless job!*

*Best RAK I have done to date ......... At a chinese take-out joint, I am paying for my food and a young kid {13-14} was in trying to get his food he ordered 2 qts of egg foo young sauce but didn't have enough money. His Mom came in and started yelling at him "Well just get one then!!!", this poor kid was MORTIFIED. I leaned over and handed the clerk the extra money he needed said "SHHHHHH just give him the second one" and walked out.*


----------



## Addie (Jan 21, 2012)

PolishedTopaz said:


> *RAK's are great I do them when I see the need. NEVER for the "Thank Yous" *
> 
> *Most recent was at the market....paying for my stuff, using my card and the computer goes down. I tell the gal "Don't worry......take your time, I don't get upset over stuff like this" She thanked me for not yelling at her or being mad and making her job that much harder or more thankless.*
> 
> ...


 
 Kudos to  you.


----------



## Alix (Jan 21, 2012)

Lately I've been brushing cars off. If I get out of work first, I brush off everyone's vehicles. When its so freaking cold out, I know how much I'D appreciate not having to stand in the cold.


----------



## Addie (Jan 21, 2012)

Alix said:


> Lately I've been brushing cars off. If I get out of work first, I brush off everyone's vehicles. When its so freaking cold out, I know how much I'D appreciate not having to stand in the cold.


 
When my kids were small and they would go out to shovel the sidewalk, I use to tell them to shovel the walk for a couple of elderly neighbors. And I didn't want to hear any arguemnts. They could play after they did what they were told. I knew I was right when Son #3 started doing it without even being told. Eventually all three of my boys make it a point to help the elderly year round. Whether is carrying bundles for them, or shoveling snow.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jan 21, 2012)

Alix said:


> Lately I've been brushing cars off. If I get out of work first, I brush off everyone's vehicles. When its so freaking cold out, I know how much I'D appreciate not having to stand in the cold.


Do you chisel the ice off, too? Man, am I sick of chiseling ice off the windshield...


----------



## Alix (Jan 22, 2012)

No need to chisel ice. Its just the snow. Things cool off so quickly that the ice doesn't have a chance to form on the windows. Things have warmed up around here though, I'll have to think of something different to do to be nice to folks.


----------



## PolishedTopaz (Jan 25, 2012)

*Turned in a lost wallet today.........the $ paid for my trip to the market*


----------



## Addie (Jan 26, 2012)

PolishedTopaz said:


> *Turned in a lost wallet today.........the $ paid for my trip to the market*


One time I found a check made out to an insurance company for a few thousand dollars. A mortgage payment no doubt. I mailed it back to the owner whose name was at the top explaining I found it in back of a bench in the subway. She thought her son had mailed it. She was so grateful, she sent me a check for $100. Obviously I saved her a lot of worrying. I never expected anything more than a thank you. I did send her a thank you note.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 26, 2012)

This morning I went to the flea market and ran into a coven of girl scouts selling cookies.

I listened to the spiel, pulled a ten dollar bill out of my pocket and gave it to them.  I explained that I did not want any cookies and that it was a donation.  That concept threw them all into a panic as to what they should do.  The idea of extra money was going to throw off the accounting for the cash box.  One rather shady young girl scout thought they should put in an extra fifty cents and that would make up the price of three boxes of cookies, then they could eat those three boxes and everything would be fine!  The cookie mom finally stepped in and took control of the money, peace was restored.  Next time I will just take my cookies and move along!

As a side note, when I started buying girl scout cookies they cost fifty cents a box and now they are up to $3.50 per box.  It seems like a lot but, truth be told it was harder for me to come up with the fifty cents years ago than it is to come up with the $3.50 so I guess the girl scouts and I are making progress.  

Those old girl scout cookies were no where near as fattening as these modern ones seem to be.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 26, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> This morning I went to the flea market and ran into a coven of girl scouts selling cookies.
> 
> I listened to the spiel, pulled a ten dollar bill out of my pocket and gave it to them.  I explained that I did not want any cookies and that it was a donation.  That concept threw them all into a panic as to what they should do.  The idea of extra money was going to throw off the accounting for the cash box.  One rather shady young girl scout thought they should put in an extra fifty cents and that would make up the price of three boxes of cookies, then they could eat those three boxes and everything would be fine!  The cookie mom finally stepped in and took control of the money, peace was restored.  Next time I will just take my cookies and move along!
> 
> ...



It is much easier to make a donation to a group online than in person.


----------



## Aunt Bea (Feb 26, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> It is much easier to make a donation to a group online than in person.




I give to any group of kids with a card table.  

I think it teaches them some lessons in business, community, charity, life, rejection etc when they go out and do these things at a fairly young age.

The computer wizards, not so much!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Feb 26, 2012)

Aunt Bea said:


> I give to any group of kids with a card table.
> 
> I think it teaches them some lessons in business, community, charity, life, rejection etc when they go out and do these things at a fairly young age.
> 
> The computer wizards, not so much!



I have no problem, as long as it's the kids selling.  Then I will participate.  I was just thinking trying to donate was what threw them.  I do make sure they give me the whole spiel, you are right, how else will they learn.  Even if I walk ten steps and give away the cookies to someone who looks like they need them, I will buy from kids.


----------



## Addie (Feb 26, 2012)

When  I sold them they were $.25. I try to find a homeless person to give them to. We have a park and there are several people there all the time. You would think I gave them gold. When I was very sick and in a wheelchair, I got Meals On Wheels. I wasn't to fond of the food. I would eat what I could, but I gave them the cookies, cake, milk, and fresh fruit. It got so that they would fight over who was going to push my electric wheelchair.  Once I was out of that chair, I was able to cook for myself again. I never got the chance to tell them why the treats stopped.


----------



## tinlizzie (Mar 1, 2012)

The other day at the Manatee Park where we have lots of out-of-state visitors, a man was taking a photo of his wife and his mother (I'm assuming here).  I asked if they would like a shot of them together - reply, yes, with big smiles all around.  The manatees were nice enough to be on hand; well, at least we could see their backs.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 1, 2012)

I walked into work this morning to punch in and there was a housekeeper heading out the door to toss some trash.  She was not wearing a coat, I told her I would take the trash out, as I walk right past the bins to get to the wing where my office is.  The look on her face was priceless. Obviously no-one, especially a nurse, had ever helped her out.


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 1, 2012)

Garbage day is Tuesday here--the driveway is about 250 feet...


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 1, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Garbage day is Tuesday here--the driveway is about 250 feet...



Chicken Dinner????


----------



## CWS4322 (Mar 1, 2012)

Well, I could do that, but not "fresh off the farm" chickens <g>.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Mar 1, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> Well, I could do that, but not "fresh off the farm" chickens <g>.



I'll settle for an omelet.  Tuesday?  I'll see what I can do...


----------



## taxlady (Mar 31, 2012)

George Takei posted this on Facebook. The guy is visiting sick children in hospitals. I think it's very cool.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 31, 2012)

Good Afternoon,

My husband and I take a walk each evening and carry " cat food " with us ... we feed the strays that are true Alley and homeless ... Then, we have a round of wines and head home, winter, spring, summer or autumn. 

Have a nice wkend and  Happy Holidays. 
Margi.


----------



## LPBeier (Mar 31, 2012)

Margi Cintrano said:


> Good Afternoon,
> 
> My husband and I take a walk each evening and carry " cat food " with us ... we feed the strays that are true Alley and homeless ... Then, we have a round of wines and head home, winter, spring, summer or autumn.
> 
> ...


Margi, that is a truly awesome RAOK!  People sometimes don't realize that feeding the homeless doesn't just stop at other people.  

I remember when I worked in downtown Vancouver there was this really ragged looking homeless man who used to sit in front of my bank.  He would play the harmonica for coins in a tin can which was beside a small bowl.  He had this equally bedraggled mutt who would sit beside him.  His sign read "can you spare some change for me and kibble for my dog".  About once a week (or more if I could) I would buy him a burger from Burger King across the street and bring a paper lunch bag full of dog food.  But as I would leave I would look back to see him give half the burger and fries to his best friend.  That's the reason I kept doing it!


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Mar 31, 2012)

The Vet and I feel it is the least we can do ... We are Urban Urban and we have always done this ... 

People can be very cruel to animals especially in Spain ... 


+++ THERE IS A THREAD: WHAT IS YOUR PET PEEVE, and please read my contribution ... thanks. 

Have a nice Holiday, and enjoy wkend.
Margi.


----------



## GB (Apr 2, 2012)

taxlady said:


> George Takei posted this on Facebook. The guy is visiting sick children in hospitals. I think it's very cool.


This guy was pulled over by the cops on the way to the hospital because his license plate was just the batman symbol. Thankfully the cops that pulled him over were intelligent enough to make an exception and let him go on his way.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 2, 2012)

GB said:


> This guy was pulled over by the cops on the way to the hospital because his license plate was just the batman symbol. Thankfully the cops that pulled him over were intelligent enough to make an exception and let him go on his way.



Thanks for the extra info. Where was this? Do you ever see him?


----------



## GB (Apr 2, 2012)

No i never saw him. I am not sure where it happened. I saw the story somewhere on the internet a few days ago. Might have been msnbc.


----------



## Addie (Apr 2, 2012)

We have a couple of residents that feed the birds daily. They are raising havoc with the rubber roof covering. They have been asked to stop to no avail. Since I am not a bread eater, but every so often I need a couple of slices. The rest of the loaf I give to one of the bird feeders. Last week on one of the freezing mornings, the bread was neatly cut into cubes and frozen to the ground. Those poor birds had to work for their meal that day. 

As a child, you would often see dogs roaming the neighborhood. But over the years the leash laws have been enforced so now you very seldom see a loose pet. Not even cats. More and more folks are raising house bound cats. 

I was never an animal lover. But I would be the first person to call and report anyone I saw abusing any animal. After havng worked with 4-H kids and their animals and seeing the love and care they give them I can understand.


----------



## taxlady (Apr 2, 2012)

GB said:


> No i never saw him. I am not sure where it happened. I saw the story somewhere on the internet a few days ago. Might have been msnbc.



I Googled "Batman visits sick kids" and got a whackload of links to stories about him. He is having an actual batmobile built!


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 2, 2012)

I have talked sometimes about my neighbour's granddaughter.  I have one of her more famous quotes in my signature .  She has a pretty tough life being the youngest of 5 (she is 7 and the next youngest is graduating this year) and her mom is always yelling at her....actually everyone in the family does.  So, she comes over to my place to play with the dogs, help me bake or just to have some peace and quiet.  

Well, a friend of her mother's was killed on March 15th in a horrific accident.  The Mom ended up with all aspects of the service and was feeling very overwhelmed.  This guy, who I met, was a devoted husband and father of two boys and had a heart of gold.

Anyway, I have been feeling at a loss for things to do between not having Dad to take care of and trying to get well.  So, I offered to make the In Memoriam cards for them and also ended up making 2 pans of my Secret Recipe Brownies.  My neighbour kept going on and on about how she will never be able to thank me enough - I keep saying that it was really good for me.

But it also gave me an insight into my neighbour's daughter - why she is the way she is with her kids.  I never liked her but I realize I never knew her.  I am starting to respect her, even though I would really like to see her treat her young daughter with a little more respect.


----------



## Alix (Apr 2, 2012)

Lovely story Laurie, thanks! That's exactly the stuff I wanted to read in this thread. 

I realized the other day why this thread doesn't get posted to a lot. Those folks who DO RAK don't really want to share that they've done them. They just do 'em and forget about 'em. 

My RAK of the day is a bit self serving. I'm smoking some salmon for my youngest daughter. She's not feeling 100% and just went back to school after a long holiday break. This should perk her up a bit. (And me too!)


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 2, 2012)

Alix said:


> Lovely story Laurie, thanks! That's exactly the stuff I wanted to read in this thread.
> 
> I realized the other day why this thread doesn't get posted to a lot. Those folks who DO RAK don't really want to share that they've done them. They just do 'em and forget about 'em.
> 
> My RAK of the day is a bit self serving. I'm smoking some salmon for my youngest daughter. She's not feeling 100% and just went back to school after a long holiday break. This should perk her up a bit. (And me too!)


You are right that people who do RAK's just do them and probably don't even see them as such - I know I don't.  I relayed this one because to me the little girl's Mom was doing a BIG RAK herself - she was basically looking after everything so the guy's wife didn't have to.  But I realize I also feel this was self-serving because I needed to be needed.

I would really like people relaying more of their own feats of kindness and those bestowed upon them by others.  It is something that doesn't get talked about but really does bring a ray of sunshine into a sometimes gloomy world.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 2, 2012)

Alix said:


> I realized the other day why this thread doesn't get posted to a lot. Those folks who DO RAK don't really want to share that they've done them. They just do 'em and forget about 'em.



RAK's can be very personal.  And the very idea is something that you do that is selfless...hard to boast about something that is supposed to be selfless.


----------



## Addie (Apr 2, 2012)

Alix said:


> Lovely story Laurie, thanks! That's exactly the stuff I wanted to read in this thread.
> 
> I realized the other day why this thread doesn't get posted to a lot. Those folks who DO RAK don't really want to share that they've done them. They just do 'em and forget about 'em.
> 
> My RAK of the day is a bit self serving. I'm smoking some salmon for my youngest daughter. She's not feeling 100% and just went back to school after a long holiday break. This should perk her up a bit. (And me too!)


 
Unfortunately, I have been accused of being a "Miss Goody Two Shoes". I know the truth. So I just ignore it. Anything I do, it is because there was a need at that moment and I wanted to do it. I am not looking for accolades. It is just the way I am. 

I also think that when any of us do a RAK, we get our own reward with that deep down feeling that we have done something nice without recognition. I enjoy that feeling more than any accolades.


----------



## Alix (Apr 2, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> RAK's can be very personal.  And the very idea is something that you do that is selfless...hard to boast about something that is supposed to be selfless.



Yep, I know exactly what you mean. Maybe we should make this about RAK's we've seen OTHERS do. Like Laurie's bit today.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 2, 2012)

I was only commenting on why I don't disclose most of my RAK's...I do not see it as boasting in others, but how I feel about discussing mine.  I love seeing how others pass on their good feelings.


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 2, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I was only commenting on why I don't disclose most of my RAK's...I do not see it as boasting in others, but how I feel about discussing mine.  I love seeing how others pass on their good feelings.


I deleted a big reply after Alix wrote the one before yours.  I too do many RAK's without need or want of recognition.  This one was more how helping someone else do an RAK helped me understand that person more and fulfill a need in me.

You, your Ogreness are one of the least boastful and most generous and thoughtful people I have ever met in my life and probably ever will. 

And Alix is not far behind you.  In fact there are many people here who do without thought for themselves.  That is why I stick around!


----------



## Addie (Apr 2, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> You are right that people who do RAK's just do them and probably don't even see them as such - I know I don't. I relayed this one because to me the little girl's Mom was doing a BIG RAK herself - she was basically looking after everything so the guy's wife didn't have to. But I realize I also feel this was self-serving because I needed to be needed.
> 
> I would really like people relaying more of their own feats of kindness and those bestowed upon them by others. It is something that doesn't get talked about but really does bring a ray of sunshine into a sometimes gloomy world.


 
I am still in shock by the RAK that was bestowed on me by a stranger I have never met. Everytime I look at my gift, I almost want to cry. It was so unexpected. I don't know if she would want it to be known, but I certainly want her to know what a magnificent feeling she has given me each day. And Son #1 was also quite surprised and only to happy to put it together for me. It has made me want to get back in the kitchen and start cooking again. If she was my next door neighbor I would make her the biggest chocolate cake with plenty of frosting. To Hell With The Diet! 

Thank you so much Princess Fiona for the Cosco stool for my kitchen.


----------



## LPBeier (Apr 2, 2012)

Oh my goodness, talk about RAK's!

My neighbours Daughter (I will refer to her as J to make things easier), sent her daughter M over with my cake pans and cooling racks. Inside was a note "hope I wasn't too hard on your hydrangea!".  I ran (well my version of it) to the back yard to see that J had trimmed all the dead stuff off my beautiful hydrangea, which I didn't get to last fall and was worried it would die this year.  Also, Violet has been digging a huge hole behind it which J filled in and surrounded with a wood frame so Violet can't do it again. There was another note saying "this is only the beginning - you don't know how much your support meant to me."  I have tears running down my face.

All this was done while I was busy in the computer room at the other end of the house (and she can see me there).


----------



## Addie (Apr 2, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> Oh my goodness, talk about RAK's!
> 
> My neighbours Daughter (I will refer to her as J to make things easier), sent her daughter M over with my cake pans and cooling racks. Inside was a note "hope I wasn't too hard on your hydrangea!". I ran (well my version of it) to the back yard to see that J had trimmed all the dead stuff off my beautiful hydrangea, which I didn't get to last fall and was worried it would die this year. Also, Violet has been digging a huge hole behind it which J filled in and surrounded with a wood frame so Violet can't do it again. There was another note saying "this is only the beginning - you don't know how much your support meant to me." I have tears running down my face.
> 
> All this was done while I was busy in the computer room at the other end of the house (and she can see me there).


 
Sneaky little divil, isn't she. Gotta luv someone like that. Ya just never can tell!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Apr 2, 2012)

Wow, LP!  Teach you to hide out on your computer!  {{{{{LP}}}}}


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 27, 2012)

The week Shrek was in the hospital, there was a gentleman in the waiting room at all hours of the day.  His best friend of 30 years had been in a car accident and through many misfortunes of the family, car troubles, spouse's mother in the hospital in Bozeman, etc., he stayed at the hospital to be there for his friend at any time of the night or day.  He was there until the family was able to take over.

All he had with him was the briefcase he was carrying when he got news of the wreck.  His suitcase was on an airplane to Florida for their next construction job.  His friend was in very bad shape and was out of it most of the time, trying to get out of bed to "make it to Florida on time."  He was in the same clothes for days, at least two days before Shrek and I got to the hospital and two days later.

He was about the same size as Shrek, so I brought him two sets of clothes and waited while he changed clothes and ran his to the laundry. But, this is not about me.  When I gave him the clothes, I told him to pay it forward.  Before Shrek and I left the hospital, he gave me a business card and I gave him my e-mail address.  I just got an e-mail from him that contained an attached receipt for $1000 to the American Cancer Society (the charity I make my walk for) in Shrek's and my names...


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 27, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The week Shrek was in the hospital, there was a gentleman in the waiting room at all hours of the day.  His best friend of 30 years had been in a car accident and through many misfortunes of the family, car troubles, spouse's mother in the hospital in Bozeman, etc., he stayed at the hospital to be there for his friend at any time of the night or day.  He was there until the family was able to take over.
> 
> All he had with him was the briefcase he was carrying when he got news of the wreck.  His suitcase was on an airplane to Florida for their next construction job.  His friend was in very bad shape and was out of it most of the time, trying to get out of bed to "make it to Florida on time."  He was in the same clothes for days, at least two days before Shrek and I got to the hospital and two days later.
> 
> He was about the same size as Shrek, so I brought him two sets of clothes and waited while he changed clothes and ran his to the laundry. But, this is not about me.  When I gave him the clothes, I told him to pay it forward.  Before Shrek and I left the hospital, he gave me a business card and I gave him my e-mail address.  I just got an e-mail from him that contained an attached receipt for $1000 to the American Cancer Society (the charity I make my walk for) in Shrek's and my names...


+1


----------



## taxlady (Jun 27, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The week Shrek was in the hospital, there was a gentleman in the waiting room at all hours of the day.  His best friend of 30 years had been in a car accident and through many misfortunes of the family, car troubles, spouse's mother in the hospital in Bozeman, etc., he stayed at the hospital to be there for his friend at any time of the night or day.  He was there until the family was able to take over.
> 
> All he had with him was the briefcase he was carrying when he got news of the wreck.  His suitcase was on an airplane to Florida for their next construction job.  His friend was in very bad shape and was out of it most of the time, trying to get out of bed to "make it to Florida on time."  He was in the same clothes for days, at least two days before Shrek and I got to the hospital and two days later.
> 
> He was about the same size as Shrek, so I brought him two sets of clothes and waited while he changed clothes and ran his to the laundry. But, this is not about me.  When I gave him the clothes, I told him to pay it forward.  Before Shrek and I left the hospital, he gave me a business card and I gave him my e-mail address.  I just got an e-mail from him that contained an attached receipt for $1000 to the American Cancer Society (the charity I make my walk for) in Shrek's and my names...


That is very cool. And, you get a deduction on your income tax.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jun 27, 2012)

taxlady said:


> That is very cool. And, you get a deduction on your income tax.


TL--trust you to point that out.


----------



## kadesma (Jun 27, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> The week Shrek was in the hospital, there was a gentleman in the waiting room at all hours of the day.  His best friend of 30 years had been in a car accident and through many misfortunes of the family, car troubles, spouse's mother in the hospital in Bozeman, etc., he stayed at the hospital to be there for his friend at any time of the night or day.  He was there until the family was able to take over.
> 
> All he had with him was the briefcase he was carrying when he got news of the wreck.  His suitcase was on an airplane to Florida for their next construction job.  His friend was in very bad shape and was out of it most of the time, trying to get out of bed to "make it to Florida on time."  He was in the same clothes for days, at least two days before Shrek and I got to the hospital and two days later.
> 
> He was about the same size as Shrek, so I brought him two sets of clothes and waited while he changed clothes and ran his to the laundry. But, this is not about me.  When I gave him the clothes, I told him to pay it forward.  Before Shrek and I left the hospital, he gave me a business card and I gave him my e-mail address.  I just got an e-mail from him that contained an attached receipt for $1000 to the American Cancer Society (the charity I make my walk for) in Shrek's and my names...


Bless both of you. Good always comes home to roost.
ma


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 27, 2012)

kadesma said:
			
		

> Bless both of you. Good always comes home to roost.
> ma



+1


----------



## simonbaker (Jun 27, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> +1


+2


----------



## taxlady (Jun 27, 2012)

CWS4322 said:


> TL--trust you to point that out.


It's my job 

From the movie, _Uncle Buck_,

*Buck*: I'm your Dad's brother alright.  
*Miles*: You have much more hair in your nose than my Dad.  
*Buck*: How nice of you to notice.  
*Miles*: I'm a kid - that's my job.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 27, 2012)

taxlady said:
			
		

> It's my job
> 
> From the movie, Uncle Buck,
> 
> ...



TL, you really need to do something about your nose hair....

(ducks and runs)


----------



## taxlady (Jun 27, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> TL, you really need to do something about your nose hair....
> 
> (ducks and runs)


No, I think it's PF's nose hair.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 28, 2012)

taxlady said:


> No, I think it's PF's nose hair.



Now i have nose hair?!?!  I was having a hard enough time with the beard and mustache...


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 28, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:
			
		

> Now i have nose hair?!?!  I was having a hard enough time with the beard and mustache...



Maybe if you braid them...


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 28, 2012)

DL, I now have an image of braided nose hair in my mind  

All I can say is...interesting


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 28, 2012)

Kylie1969 said:


> DL, I now have an image of braided nose hair in my mind
> 
> All I can say is...interesting



Just wait till you hit my age dear and have to start dealing with facial hair that is not on your dear one's face but your own...  It wouldn't be so bad, but now it's starting to turn white!!!

Excuse me, time to go braid my legs.


----------



## Cindercat (Jun 30, 2012)

WalMart had 24-pack cases of bottled water on sale for $2.98 yesterday so I bought 6 cases and took them to my local fire department. They can go through a couple cases during an average fire, so when you factor in the 105° weather, they'll need more.  It's a small $20 donation and a little bit of time to let the firemen  know they are appreciated. I figured water was more practical than baking cookies. I do this every summer about this time when it's getting really hot.


----------



## Addie (Jun 30, 2012)

Cindercat said:


> WalMart had 24-pack cases of bottled water on sale for $2.98 yesterday so I bought 6 cases and took them to my local fire department. They can go through a couple cases during an average fire, so when you factor in the 105° weather, they'll need more. It's a small $20 donation and a little bit of time to let the firemen know they are appreciated. I figured water was more practical than baking cookies. I do this every summer about this time when it's getting really hot.


 
I love reading about RAK. It does my heart good.


----------



## luvs (Jun 30, 2012)

someone placed a $20 between my doors. i'm not sure why or whom~ i just know that it was kind, appreciated, & thoughtful.


----------



## Claire (Jul 1, 2012)

My local Piggly-Wiggly (we only have two grocery stores in town, that and Wal-Mart) packages, in old fashioned paper bags, stapled shut with the ingredients listed.  The price is on them, and they vary.  Some have themes, that is to say, a pancake mix, a bottle of syrup; a package of pasta, a jar of sauce, etc. Some are simply basics: 5 lbs flour, 5 lbs sugar, box of baking soda, salt, etc.  

Food banks have always been my favorites.  When you give money, who in the heck knows who it is going to?  But buy food, and you're probably feeding someone. 

I noticed that the price for these bags (which are delivered to the food bank) seem probably at cost or less expensive than what I'd pay off the shelf.  So I asked a friend who volunteers for the food bank (a small town, very local charity) if they were a good thing.  She said they love them, absolutely love them.  So every month or so I pick up a bag or two (in addition to a food run I do every Christmas).


----------



## Claire (Jul 1, 2012)

Cindercat said:


> WalMart had 24-pack cases of bottled water on sale for $2.98 yesterday so I bought 6 cases and took them to my local fire department. They can go through a couple cases during an average fire, so when you factor in the 105° weather, they'll need more.  It's a small $20 donation and a little bit of time to let the firemen  know they are appreciated. I figured water was more practical than baking cookies. I do this every summer about this time when it's getting really hot.



We did this a lot when there were bad fires (not like there are good ones) in Florida a number of years ago.  It was (and still is, when it happens) rather bizarre to have fires when there is swampland on one side and the ocean on the other.  Firefighters actually flew in from the west, but really, how do you deal with a swamp that has alligators and poisonous snakes in it, up to mud on your waste, and you're fighting a fire?  It was bizarre.  But the local grocery stores would sell you a case of bottled water for far below cost if you'd donate it to the firefighters.  Of course everyone who could afford it, did.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 1, 2012)

luvs said:


> someone placed a $20 between my doors. i'm not sure why or whom~ i just know that it was kind, appreciated, & thoughtful.



That's really nice, luvs.  In many ways that could be more appreciated than someone handing you a $100 cheque!  It is less money, but the fact it is anonymous really stands out....for me at least.


----------



## Claire (Jul 1, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> That's really nice, luvs.  In many ways that could be more appreciated than someone handing you a $100 cheque!  It is less money, but the fact it is anonymous really stands out....for me at least.


I agree.  When you can do something nice and just walk away, it, to me, is more fulfilling.  Probably why I have a love of food banks.  I can just drop food off, and never look for a receipt.  I have friends are on hard times (don't we all these days) and try to find ways to help where we won't be known who helped them.  My husband, bless him, does not believe it is true charity if you use it for a tax deduction.  I have a hard time giving money to charities who are paying people to "administer" it for way more a month than my husband and I ever made in our entire lives.  So we try to do a bit here, a bit there.


----------



## luvs (Jul 1, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> That's really nice, luvs. In many ways that could be more appreciated than someone handing you a $100 cheque! It is less money, but the fact it is anonymous really stands out....for me at least.


 
i'll recriprocate. drop a $20 somewhere on the pavement, some random day. i hope someone that needs/deserves it sees it.


----------



## Claire (Jul 1, 2012)

Several friends/relatives have found themselves upon hard times, some losing their homes, that you wouldn't expect it to happen to, and I have to find ways to help that aren't outright charity.  Instead of the "let's go out to dinner," we say, "come over for dinner."  

Once someone told me it was "those people" (meaning our immigrants who keep our restaurants, etc, afloat in this very tourism-oriented, very small (3500) town) who use the food bank.  So instead of a just drop-and-run, which I usually do when donating food, I made a point of going on shopping day.  What did I mostly see?  People my age and older picking up baby formula and diapers, older farmers.  I didn't see all that many young people, and none of the immigrants.  Having friends who wound up having to help support a grandchild when they themselves could hardly stay afloat, I could see why these way past child-bearing age people were buying baby food.

We are of very modest means, but we do what we can.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 1, 2012)

P. Fiona,

Thanks for sharing your lovely human interest short story.

Happy 4th, 
Margi.


----------



## Addie (Jul 1, 2012)

Claire said:


> We are of very modest means, but we do what we can.


 
That's all everyone should do. 

I have a very large bag, the kind you would put a boxed fan in at the store, and it was filled to the top with plastic bags from grocery shopping. I use them to line my trash cans. They fit perfectly. But the bag was overflowing. So I took them all out, folded them and gave them to the food bank. I kept just enough to get me through to the end of the month when I go shopping again. There were enough that the food bank could double them when packing up food for the recipients. What gave me the idea was seeing one of the volunteers folding the few bags they had. I mentioned that if it was bags they need I can give them plenty. "Please do. We really need them. Most people drop off food in boxes." Hmmm! Food for thought. 

Tomorrow is food shopping day. I started out on this venture with donating just $5.00 of food a month. Two boxes of cereal and a two pound bag of rice. But prices have been rising. So starting this month I am upping it to $10.00 a month. That means I will be able to add one or two more items. I am going to send an email to the woman that runs the food bank. I want to add a bag of sugar. I usually buy sugared cereal since sugar doesn't have to be added. But it does bother me that I am contributing to one of the health problems of today's children. At least with a bag of sugar, the parent can control the amount. 

Our food bank was started by one of the church members on her own with donations just from the members. Little by little, the word spread and people in the community started to donate also. Then the word went even further and the main food bank in Boston who get their food from the "Walk For Hunger" every year, heard about the church and now sends cases of donated amounts every month. Every year when the Post Office has their can drives, the mail people drop off what they pick up at the church also. 

This church is really small. And I mean that in both senses. Size and membership. They only have 17 members that attend services every Sunday. The Sanctuary seats about 100 folks at the most. Yet this church does more community work than any two churches combined. They also have a clothing drive that donates to woman who are going to enter the working world and don't have the clothes for that interview. The church pays to have them cleaned. They collect warm coats for children every fall. Sweaters, mittens and scarfs are always welcome. Is there anything worse than a hungry, cold child?


----------



## Cindercat (Jul 1, 2012)

Even though my sister is in a wheelchair & it's difficult to get out, she'll do part of her shopping at Schnucks for their buy one get one free items. She sends the free items to the food pantry where her husband volunteers several days a week.


----------



## chopper (Jul 3, 2012)

Lately the local community has been wonderful, and I have seen or heard of several random acts of kindness. One I heard tonight was worth sharing. 
On the worst night of the Waldo Canyon fire (the night that the fire arrived in the city of Colorado Springs and destroyed several homes) the owner of The Outback Steakhouse was told that they needed to evacuate. Instead of loading up all of the food to take somewhere, they offered to cook it all and serve it to the firefighters, police officers and EMTs that were fighting the fire.  When meals were served, then the place closed down. I know where I will go next time we decide to go out to eat. 
For the record for those who don't know, they were able to save 81% of the homes in the burn area. Praise God!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 3, 2012)

chopper said:
			
		

> Lately the local community has been wonderful, and I have seen or heard of several random acts of kindness. One I heard tonight was worth sharing.
> On the worst night of the Waldo Canyon fire (the night that the fire arrived in the city of Colorado Springs and destroyed several homes) the owner of The Outback Steakhouse was told that they needed to evacuate. Instead of loading up all of the food to take somewhere, they offered to cook it all and serve it to the firefighters, police officers and EMTs that were fighting the fire.  When meals were served, then the place closed down. I know where I will go next time we decide to go out to eat.
> For the record for those who don't know, they were able to save 81% of the homes in the burn area. Praise God!



Awesome, Chopper!


----------



## Addie (Jul 3, 2012)

Thank you chopper.

Do the members of DC know that Bobby Flay during the 911 emergency fed all the police, fire and other emergency responders at both his restaurants without charge around the clock? They could order anything they wanted on the menu. 

There are good people on this world.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 3, 2012)

Chopper that is good news about the fire, and pretty awesome of the restaurant.


----------

